# I am looking for kindergarten teachers for swapping game/class ideas



## horizen (Apr 11, 2015)

I have been working for couple of years as a training school teacher and I am just about to finish my first year as a kindergarten teacher. I have a good library of games, lesson plans and other resources that I have developed myself and received from others. But I am always looking to bring something new and fresh into the classroom. I would like to make contact with anyone else working as a ESL kindergarten teacher in china so that we can share what we have for our mutual benefit. You can send me a PM with contact details. I use QQ, Weixin and Line.


----------

